# What motivates you to keep on moving forward in your life?



## B l o s s o m

For me is trying out new hobbies like dance to motivate me and help me concentrate better. What about you?


----------



## Gusthebus

Singing loudly is a good motivator for me... along with getting a job, maybe going to college, and settling down with a nice girl and maybe becoming a dad...


----------



## B l o s s o m

Gusthebus said:


> Singing loudly is a good motivator for me... along with getting a job, maybe going to college, and settling down with a nice girl and maybe becoming a dad...


That's great, I wish I could sing! 
Nice motivators Gusthebus


----------



## applesauce5482

Mine is looking forward to a better future


----------



## BobtheBest

Having postive thoughts and staying away from self-pity.


----------



## Lasair

Mine is getting through college and becoming a nurse. 
Helping others
and toast


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Pizza and cake!!!!


----------



## WTFAust

Video Games
Money 
Wealth
Women
Family
Friendship
But most of all, my cowardly grip towards life!
That is what keeps me standing! That is my conviction! My resolve!
...
* Insert comic like majestic speech here*

... Charge! To a better future!


----------



## forbidden

Just keep breathing for as long as possible...survive for as long as possible...everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Maninthebox84

HOPE that I will experience happiness.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Those are all nice motivators guys! I really encourage you to hold onto them so we can just move on! 

Another motivator of mine is to continue to grow in my relationship with my bf and to have a family of my own one day.


----------



## ladyscuttle

I'm motivated by the help I get from others that are aiding in making me better each day (as well as myself!). I will wake up each day feeling better than the last. It helps make me feel like the future holds nothing but great things... no matter what they are.


----------



## Gusthebus

B l o s s o m said:


> That's great, I wish I could sing!
> Nice motivators Gusthebus


Singing!?! If you call endless noise that sounds like someone put gravel in a blender then yes I can sing


----------



## olesilentone

By a lot of the things that I put out of reach with my anxiety. As well as the fact that I have firmly decided I feel the need to live a fulfilling life than a life of regret or no life at all, which means trying to press towards what seems to be my inward motivations.


----------



## WhoDey85

Mostly my family/faith


----------



## B l o s s o m

Gusthebus said:


> Singing!?! If you call endless noise that sounds like someone put gravel in a blender then yes I can sing


 hehe :b Don't worry, singing alone at home could be quite stress-relieving (I just have no good voice)!! maybe even break some mirrors (but that's not the point )


----------



## SweetNSour82

my kids!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

laughter


----------



## LordScott

metal music.. my birds


----------



## Gusthebus

B l o s s o m said:


> hehe :b Don't worry, singing alone at home could be quite stress-relieving (I just have no good voice)!! maybe even break some mirrors (but that's not the point )


lol I also dig out my old tuba and play it when I am home alone. Its about the only instrument that I wish I could play professionally because I still am hidden from people while I play...


----------



## B l o s s o m

These are all great comments that you all posted, keep finding the positive things and hold on to them


----------



## chantellabella

Mine is being here for my children and grandchildren. If I didn't have them I don't think I would have struggled so long and hard to survive in life.


----------



## tea111red

Well, not much, but I guess the fact that I've gotten through things I never thought I'd get through.


----------



## B l o s s o m

tea111red said:


> Well, not much, but I guess the fact that I've gotten through things I never thought I'd get through.


 I'm so happy for you, even the most simple things can help motivate us!


----------



## Camelleone

mostly my parents and my brother..also hopes


----------



## tjames

Currently I am motivated by the idea that I deserve happiness and success. I went through a few years of deep depression and now, I am learning how amazing I actually am. I have always been a good man. I just had a lot of mistaken beliefs blocking that understanding. Uncovering the joy I have about me and others is my biggest motivation right now


----------



## peachteax3

Get a good job by the time I graduate from university so my parents don't have to work over 12 hours a day at the restaurant. I want them to start enjoying life as soon as possible!!


----------



## B l o s s o m

another motivator for me: You, YES each and every one of you!  Because you're all huggable and helpful and kind-hearted! Thanks for your responses, and continue contributing if you wish!


----------



## BlazingLazer

The possibility that life can be better down the line soon. Also have been attempting to get (moving out was seemingly the first step) out of a rut that's been going on for FAR too long.


----------



## B l o s s o m

BlazingLazer said:


> The possibility that life can be better down the line soon. Also have been attempting to get (moving out was seemingly the first step) out of a rut that's been going on for FAR too long.


:squeezethat's really great and courageous of you! Keep up that spirit!


----------



## BlazingLazer

B l o s s o m said:


> :squeezethat's really great and courageous of you! Keep up that spirit!


Thanks! I remember reading a quote somewhere that said "Tomorrow could be the best day of your life.". I didn't interpret that literally, but I got the general point of it. I think that ties in nicely to my explanation as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## fallen18

My family and my future. Life can get better hopefully and I can move on and have one.


----------



## Xtraneous

The thought of one day being able to move out, get a job to pay for school and the day when me and my girl finally move in/be together.


----------



## Toppington

The thought that I have so much time left. It's far too early to give up yet and I do believe that things will change and get better in a few years if I put the effort in. I'm hoping that college will be a huge turning point for me and my life in general. Especially if I end up living on campus. Just thinking that I could actually be happy with my life in a few years is enough to convince me to not give up.


----------



## AmericanZero

The realization that depression and disappearing for the last year was the best thing that ever happened to me, not the worst.

I've learned so much about myself and learned that I'm actually stronger now than I was before because I'm more aware and not just floating through life blindly.

How can you know how high up you are on the ladder if you dont know where the bottom is?


----------



## ryobi

What motivates me physically to stay in shape is surfing otherwise I would probably become a drug addict

Family

and hopefully love...


----------



## B l o s s o m

wow I love you guys, you have so much to look forward to!!! Thanks for contributing and wish for you all the very best! May these motivators continue helping us, day in, day out!


----------



## BobtheBest

My friends. :group


----------



## avoidobot3000

I was standing in a boggy ditch one day and I decided I want to see what things looked like from the mountains. _Potential._


----------



## B l o s s o m

avoidobot3000 said:


> I was standing in a boggy ditch one day and I decided I want to see what things looked like from the mountains. _Potential._


Ahhh beautiful mountains *sigh*... We don't have them where I live, so appreciate them if you have them in sight!


----------



## GD8

the hope that my life will eventually get better somehow even though I know it won't


----------



## Dying note

This feeling I can't let go of that just around the corner is what I've been waiting for. It's so close, if I just hold on a little longer. Keep my patience and allow the change to fully reveal itself.


----------



## arnie

Dying note said:


> This feeling I can't let go of that just around the corner is what I've been waiting for. It's so close, if I just hold on a little longer. Keep my patience and allow the change to fully reveal itself.


I have this ideal life all planned out in my head. It's what kept me going for years. However, I fear that one I will realize that it's never going to come true and then I will just give up all hope.


----------



## needwater

Thinking of the good in bad times in life and how it balances out, and that maybe one day I won't feel as miserable as I am now. Love music, the few friends I have, video games, girls(still single), and now I'm just trying to get through school. 

You really just need to keep your mind busy to it doesn't get bored. That's how you get depressed.


----------



## Dying note

arnie said:


> I have this ideal life all planned out in my head. It's what kept me going for years. However, I fear that one I will realize that it's never going to come true and then I will just give up all hope.


I used to have some idea of how I thought my life would come together, but as circumstances changed, those ideas had to as well eventually, as painful as it was to think of having to let go or accept changes have to be made. But I think we can surprise ourselves with our decisions when we least expect it, and turn a situation around in a way we may never have thought was possible before.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute

The thought of the children I hope to have one day keep me moving.


----------



## ppl are boring

Listening to and discovering new music, fear of what will happen when i die, plus i couldn't put my mom thru that. And my cat too, that probably sounds lame but my cat loves being with me.

Pot and alcohol help too.


----------



## Furious Ming

To see Luffy find One Piece...

Wow, that's actually all I can think of.


----------



## MsDaisy

Life just seems to go on, and on, and on, working to live, living to work. I'm convinced this is as good as it gets. Looking forward to my next glass of wine.


----------



## CrimsonRaven

Finishing college with a higher GPA than my cousins and having a job that pays more than my cousins.

All my life I was compared to them and I never come out on top (no friends, no boyfriend, not as pretty (though I think i'm prettier), they can do math, etc... So I am motivated by having a better (in a very superficial way, but anything to shut my aunt and grandparents up!) life than my cousins!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

My children. I love them so much it hurts


----------



## NightScholar

To show my family I can make it and become a success


----------



## B l o s s o m

Thank you for all of your contributions... your comments are all inspiring, and hold onto your motivators and dreams!

My motivator right now during exam period is knowing that my summer will start 22nd June! Need a rest -.-'


----------



## akeanureevess

mine have always been performance based goals that keep me going. like right now i just wanna gain weight and jump higher and get faster. pretty simple


----------



## akeanureevess

MsDaisy said:


> Life just seems to go on, and on, and on, working to live, living to work. I'm convinced this is as good as it gets. Looking forward to my next glass of wine.


right? if you got a job going for you its always looking forward to that time of losing your sobriety after work. not actually too bad if you got that to look forward to


----------



## Slimeball

My artwork and my close family.


----------



## harrison

AmericanZero said:


> The realization that depression and disappearing for the last year was the best thing that ever happened to me, not the worst.
> 
> I've learned so much about myself and learned that I'm actually stronger now than I was before because I'm more aware and not just floating through life blindly.
> 
> How can you know how high up you are on the ladder if you dont know where the bottom is?


What a great post - that's a pretty amazing attitude mate, good for you. :yes

I know for me it's similar in a way. I realized this morning actually, that if I hadn't changed my life some years ago I would probably be dead now or in a home. (I'm only 53 - it's a bit early for that.) I also see now just how resilient the brain is - I have _really_ punished mine - far too many drugs (mostly legal), but they can be just as bad in my experience. Life _can_ get better - it has for me - sometimes you get so low that the only way is up.


----------



## sas111

Yikes..not sure at this point.


----------



## Arcane

♦ Thinking I MIGHT find love one day
♦ The idea that I have to be a role model to my younger brothers.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Nothing deep or spiritual, that's for sure.

I just want to keep watching hockey, read good books/stories, and enjoy a sweet cocktail with a good friend once in a while. But mostly I want to keep going to see the next game.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

My family and my two bestest friends in the whole world. Without them I really don't think i would be here today.


----------



## noyadefleur

I think about how much happier I'll be once I move, living in a city that I love, going to school for something I'm interested in, getting my life started, and hopefully meeting people I have a lot of common with and learning some things.


----------



## lkkxm

GD8 said:


> the hope that my life will eventually get better somehow even though I know it won't


Absolutely this.


----------



## Grimnir

Mine has always, until now, been getting my degree so I can be free of the chains of the past. Now that I am here, I am confused and disoriented about what life is. In a way I'm learning how to live now because in the past I was always living for something ethereal that was always beyond my understanding. Today I live because someone or something took care of me during those dark years, I called out and it got me through the torture, and if nothing else I should live a life worthy of one who has been rescued. I may not accomplish big things, but I owe it to whatever it was that saved me to live a good life because so many in this world never get the chance.


----------



## BobtheBest

Avoiding self pity.


----------



## Und3rground

The thought that there is a possibility that I will lie on my deathbed with regrets about missed opportunities and thinking about what could have been if only I had made the effort when I needed to.


----------



## callalilly26

What motivates me top keep going is probably hope that tomorrow will be the day that begins my happiness. The unfortunately is never the case though.


----------



## lad

Knowing deep down I'm massively capable of doing whatever I want to.


----------



## MaxPower

That hope voice, no matter what happens it's always there. I don't know where it get its power or energy from, but at the darkest times of my life when I was at the "exit door" of life, it was there standing in the way. It's very frustrating, but it also makes me feel good that there is at least one person looking out for me, even when I fail to do so myself.


----------



## Mia Q

- I have goals.


----------



## jrodgers

*My "Go To" for inspiation.*

Jim Rohn is my inspiration.

"Women have an incredible ability to pick up on emotional signals. For example, there are some wolves that are so clever they have learned to dress up like sheep. Man says, "Looks like a sheep. Talks like a sheep." Woman says, "Ain't no sheep!"" -- Jim Rohn


----------



## Moonlight86

My goals and dreams motivate me . I think there's a lot of beauty to this world, and I want to experience it all. I want to get married some day and to have a family, I want to start my own business, I want to own a nice home...and when I'm old, I want to be able to look back at my life with a smile on my face, not full of regret and sadness.


----------



## Saddy

money & maybe finding happines someday .. :<


----------



## peachteax3

-my parents, I want to find a good job so they don't have to work after I graduate
-personal goals, I want to help people with mental disorders especially those who have social anxiety
-my sisters-They are important me to as I am important to them, if anything happens to me, I am not even sure how they will react.


----------



## mdiada

The fact that I want to know what it's like to be truly happy, and something in me thinks it's worth going through hell to find out.


----------



## CherryWaves

GD8 said:


> the hope that my life will eventually get better somehow even though I know it won't


 +1


----------



## ArcherZG

The fact that ive lost 40 pounds and feel better about myself.


----------



## pythonesque

The desire to fulfill my potential.


----------



## B l o s s o m

^ I feel the same way pythonesque .. I really would like to do the best I can and try maybe to fulfill my potential


----------



## snowyowl

The thought that, if I'm honest with myself, I'm only fourteen, I'm a good writer and a good musician, and I get good grades, so if I can just get through adolescence, which is allegedly uniquely hideous for everyone, I have potential and my life will get better. Stupidly optimistic, but I cling to it. That, and the thought that maybe I'm getting through all the bad stuff now so that I can breeze through adulthood.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone

The fact that if I keep working hard, something amazing will have to happen eventually.


----------



## RUFB2327

Honestly, the past 8 or so months I've lost a lot of motivation. It's sad, but I wish I had something to make me feel like pushing forward is worth it. Hopefully things change for the better. That would be nice for once.


----------



## i just want luv

I think I mentioned it before but good biscuits and pepperoni pizza


----------



## Mlochail

To find myself and free myself of SA and the fact that I'm deffinitly gonna get better and life will be awesome once more. I'm taking back what's mine =)

Also, to get really good in something I love doing.


----------



## B l o s s o m

To *live *life not just exist, and a happy one - No matter what bumps there will be down the road. I want to smile, make others smile, and make a difference, hopefully.


----------



## Kakumbus

I know I got what it takes is what.


----------



## Saekon

The prospect of improving by itself is enough of an incentive for myself now that I know how it feels.


----------



## yna

I don't really know what keeps me going, I just try to go. :um

Most likely people though. (*edit, just realized how ironic that was).


----------



## Gorillaz

keeping the end result in mind


----------



## Green Eyes

I can't kill myself and I'm not dying any time soon (as far as I know), so until then I have to make the best out of life, so I won't feel misarable all the time. Things I like are traveling and going to concerts of my fav singer, so those things makes life a little more tolerable.


----------



## Gurosan

Nothing really, but i keep kicking because i have not found interesting way to end my life. And even then i guess killing oneself b4 reaching age of 30+ is just really for those who has it reaaaaally tough.

Keep living even if you have nothing to live for, that's all you can do for now. When you cant even do that return to idea of suicide.


----------



## nitro eh

my hobbies really motivate me a lot
my fitness, skiing, hiking all have difficult long term goals that i really wanna achieve.


----------



## KYJE

My wife.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I'm not sure.


----------



## Luctor

To be okay with myself, and to be a better person to the people who've stood by me in difficult times.


----------



## derrickrose

To achieve what God wanted me to be


----------



## JonathanRG

Hope of being able at on time to feel totally realized as a man, having a beatiful partner and raise my kids with all the love, consideration, oportunities and care.
Hapiness is a goal that is totally pay off! even when it seems so unreachable.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Waiting for the day when the internet is destroyed and we can go back to a 1980s-like lifestyle.


----------



## calmncool

We only get one chance to live life; there are no do-overs. I have tasted what it is like to be happy, and have friends and people that care about me. There are so many things I want to do and see. I want to see my son continue to grow and mature and find his place in this world.


----------



## cafune

The possibility of a better tomorrow, the desire for more positive life experiences, and the need to prove myself to myself. Ah, and I like what people have posted about potential. *changes signature accordingly*


----------



## Mazuki

What motivates me to keep moving forward is: 
My mother.. To not become like her, she is a alcoholic.
My sister and my dad also motivates me.. The promise 
I have made to myself and to other people in the world. 
'Your word is your bond, son.


----------



## millyxox

What motivates me...hmm..Somehow for some crazy reason I have a feeling that things will be a 1000000 times better when I get older. Things might seem tough now but I just have to hang in there. If I end my life now I will never now what potential & amazing things the future will hold for me.


----------



## rayantrifoli

if i have a doctoral degree i will be more happy.. & it will be a good motivator for me ^_^


----------



## B l o s s o m

.


----------



## BrainInsect

Hope that life will be better


----------



## KevOh

That I can make sure my kids never suffer the way I have suffered. I want to make sure that if they end up with my disorder (or any mental disorder) that they get the most love and support and best treatment I can get them.

To ensure my kids grow up happy and full of joy, I want to make sure they have everything I never did. I do not want my kids to ever suffer as I have, no one deserves that, I wouldn't even wish it on my worst enemy. So I keep going each day with the thought of them in my mind and how wonderful they are.


----------



## Raphael200

My undying wish to join the army.


----------



## jr chzbrgr

That I'll eventually graduate from college. I want to become a researcher in the fields of Science. I won't give up :idea


----------



## lambchop

hope, that someday I will reach my goal of being a free bird and just enjoy life day by day.


----------



## chrys04

Everyday I have to push myself. I refuse to allow anxiety to shortchange me from valuing myself and stepping out of my comfort zone even though I'm frustrated and scared.


----------



## sica

The belief that my future will be better than my past, I just have to keep going forward otherwise if I stop I will be pulled backwards and will never achieve my dreams I have for myself. 

Everyday I find some way to challenge myself. If I achieve something today, no matter how small I have done something that I didn't do yesterday


----------



## saltyleaf

the fact that if i dont change nothing's going to change & i cant keep living like this.


----------



## viryan23

*LOVE!*

Love motivates me. Why? because I know many people in this world needs to feel that they are loved. I just want to pay forward what I already have. Love keeps me going on and keeps me strong.


----------



## blu xo

I feel like I've been through so much, I can't just let it all go to waste... but also my fam, make something out of myself, be happy, so that they can see that despite all we've been through we can def move forward and achieve anything


----------



## No more Elysium

Family, friends etc.

On a more personal note, imaging how awesome life can be when I overcome (or reduce) BDD / SA. I mean, "simple" things like getting groceries will be something to appreciate. Life will be full of stuff to appreciate and be glad about.


----------



## Rossy

Nothing at all.


----------



## apx24

Rossy said:


> Nothing at all.


This


----------



## Mani14

thinking that if i keep hanging in there and do my best, things will get better


----------



## Monroee

Curiosity.


----------



## Hopeful Caterpillar

I'd say my drawings and playing the guitar help relieve stress and sadness which help keep me going. Also the idea of getting my cat back, and living in a nice place someday with a car and guy who loves me.


----------



## Mandachii

^Me too. Drawing has always been a good stress reliever and a source of self expression for me. 

I'd say another thing that motivates me to keep on going is my family. Even though I haven't done much in my life, my parents still believe that I'm going to be successful one day. Whenever I'm feeling down, they always manage to find a way to cheer me up.

My good friend also helps me a lot too. When I listen to her on the phone and hear her talking about her experiences at her workplace, it motivates me to want a job and be proactive with my life too.


----------



## rawrguy

The hope that someday my life will be better than this...


----------



## final squall

The idea that I could marry a girl I truly love, wake up in the morning and see Her face, love her with my whole heart, tell her how much i love Her, kiss her goodbye then go to work and feel like a real man, then come home and spend the rest of my day with her or go out together with friends. then go to sleep next to her, then..... wake up next day and do it all over again!


or something like that.....basically that I can have a normal life one day.


----------



## jeffhughes192

Anything that is productive, I don't do much socializing but I'm learning Finnish and Japanese, I'm starting college soon and my band has it's first gig this month. I think the best thing to do is do new things that have nothing to do with getting a job or securing your future but still have them be productive


----------



## bvc100x

Money more money
money more money
money more money
money more money
money more money


----------



## gold and bleak

hope 
maybe a fools hope at this stage
the hope of a empty man


----------



## Nonombre

*What motivates me to keep moving forward?*

Hope keeps me going. Currently, I am sucking so hard at life but I continue to try. Life can be so unpredictable at times. If I am here, then I still have a chance. A chance for some real happiness. 

Of course, I have my days where I just want to give up. But even then, there is a small piece of me that thinks something good is coming my way soon.


----------



## bent

My gf.


----------



## Travis1994

People need to be protected, joining the infantry for the Marine Corps is a dirty job but not everyone wants to/ will do it or agrees with it but it has to be done in order to keep people safe. That's what motivates me, keeping people safe.


----------



## millyxox

Love [it used to be money but then I was like screw it, I can't get & keep a job to save my life haha].


----------



## sunking

Competition motivates me to move forward

As dumb as this might sound the reason I got up from my first panic attack was thinking "is this it, I'm just going to stay in this bed the rest of my life" The I thought about the Jersey Shore I don't know why just did. I got ANGRY "seriously? you're going to let people like them succeed in life while you get your *** beat down by one moment in your life". I just sat up and thought to myself said "nope". 

I really like competition win or lose its a drive I have. I do better to improve myself and gives me a trill lol. I really get too complacent so anytime I wanna push myself I just find something to beat. I don't take it to an extreme where my whole life is beating people so I'm happy that I'm like this.


----------



## lemoncake871

Family support helped me to continue to keep going in life, along with their positive messages. Without them I be overthinking negativity and become too worried about even minor things.


----------



## NoHeart

The fact that I'm still alive. I never know what the future brings and I'm curious about it


----------



## pondedward

rawrguy said:


> The hope that someday my life will be better than this...


I can somehow relate to this. I am also hoping that everything would be okay in one of this days. Also, I have a good family always supporting and give unconditional love.


----------



## Rainlullaby

Knowing that one day things will be better. It might take a while, but I do have hope for my future.


----------



## FeistyHeisty

Looking at the sky at night.


----------



## CW1985

Maninthebox84 said:


> HOPE that I will experience happiness.


^ ^ This


----------



## flamingwind

The fear of death


----------



## 111

The absence of severe physical pain.


----------



## Wingman01

My Mom 
My pets
Comedy I have to laugh at myself at times and get over my SA self centered whoa is me EGO. 
remembering to be humble even when I fail to do so at times.
fall down seven times and get up eight, or however that saying goes.


----------



## Hello22

Making myself feel better about being me, so overcoming challenges gives me a feeling of self-worth. 

Proving my dad wrong - he doesn't get me, but forces his opinions of what i should be doing, on me. And i just take his opinions of me and mentally throw them away.

And lastly, after sustaining a serious injury after an accident, it has made me re-evaluate my life, and i will never take my health for granted. I believe everything happens for a reason, and from my injury, i have started to become so grateful for my (almost perfect) health. So i am motivated to stay injury/illness free!


----------



## 51824

Because I feel I'm supposed too and the hope that eventually I'll figure things out and things will be better in the future


----------



## Boring Loser

There's so much i'd like to learn and so much i'd like to teach people


----------



## quitetheshocker

That even though my life's crap right now, it'll get better since I'm taking steps to make it a bit better. Even though there's qualities about myself that sucks, I'll work on them to make them better.


----------



## mik

My businesses/Corp.


----------



## John316C

i love my parents


----------



## SparklingWater

I have a lot to offer the world. I'm loving empathetic and have a lot of talent. I can get past this and when I do I will help a lot of people live a more fulfilling life. There's so much to experience. I'm still young and I can turn this around.


----------



## B l o s s o m

the possibility of taking on new adventures.


----------



## B l o s s o m

.


----------



## Neo1234

The journey called life.


----------



## mdiada

santosh680 said:


> The journey called life.


nice!  i'd have to agree


----------



## Loveless

Nothing really.


----------



## Kalliber

My dogs and family


----------



## sad vlad

I think it all comes down to hope. As long as you still have a shredd of hope left you will somehow struggle to go on.


----------



## hammerfast

knowing that some day I will meet a girl that motivates me further with her sex


----------



## rosecolored

My faith in Jesus gives me hope that keeps me going.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A dumb curiosity for what life has in store for me and the fact that I have been able to make connections with people, thus proving my theory of being socially inadequate to be wrong. It makes me believe I'm capable of more than I realized and that my path in life is broader than I thought.


----------



## licorice

My goals and aspirations that I'd leave unfinished if I quit.


----------



## Alone75

I wish I had something to motivate me to move forward and improve things, I'm just getting dragged along by time.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

For me there is a sense of satisfaction, challenge and pride in improving myself little by little. I quit smoking 9 months ago. I quit alcohol a week ago. I went to a very crowded bar tonight and was the only one not drinking, but I met a very cute girl. I'm jogging two or three times a week. I am trying to become better at my job. For me, not changing and giving up essentially was becoming torturous. My depression and anxiety was deepening and I felt miserable. Even if I end up all alone regardless of these changes I have been making, I still feel I will live a more comfortable life than if I just gave up. 

Living a life of misery or living a happier life should be a pretty easy choice for people to make, but in fact many people choose misery because they are angry at the world, want pity and conjuring up the initial motivation to change after living a habitual life of feeling sad for yourself year after year is not an easy thing to do, particularly when you are in a severe depression. For those of you who have experience with clinic depression, it is very hard to make even the smallest changes in your life. For me, the depression I think was caused in large part to my alcohol abuse. After stopping that, the depression is starting to lift. The anxiety I am coping with by reading self-help books and taking large doses of very heavy duty benzos (2 to 3 mg of Rohypnol and four mg of Xanax a day). This helps me tremendously with my anxiety. I used to medicate with alcohol.

If you are using alcohol, I beg you to stop. The depression, anxiety, looking and feeling tired, liver damage, memory loss, brain damage, nutrition deficiency, etc. is not worth it. Get on antabuse or a similar medication and get on some heavy duty benzos to calm you down. I didn't realize how much alcohol was destroying me until I stopped.


----------



## harrison

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> For me there is a sense of satisfaction, challenge and pride in improving myself little by little. I quit smoking 9 months ago. I quit alcohol a week ago. I went to a very crowded bar tonight and was the only one not drinking, but I met a very cute girl. I'm jogging two or three times a week. I am trying to become better at my job. For me, not changing and giving up essentially was becoming torturous. My depression and anxiety was deepening and I felt miserable. Even if I end up all alone regardless of these changes I have been making, I still feel I will live a more comfortable life than if I just gave up.
> 
> Living a life of misery or living a happier life should be a pretty easy choice for people to make, but in fact many people choose misery because they are angry at the world, want pity and conjuring up the initial motivation to change after living a habitual life of feeling sad for yourself year after year is not an easy thing to do, particularly when you are in a severe depression. For those of you who have experience with clinic depression, it is very hard to make even the smallest changes in your life. For me, the depression I think was caused in large part to my alcohol abuse. After stopping that, the depression is starting to lift. The anxiety I am coping with by reading self-help books and taking large doses of very heavy duty benzos (2 to 3 mg of Rohypnol and four mg of Xanax a day). This helps me tremendously with my anxiety. I used to medicate with alcohol.
> 
> If you are using alcohol, I beg you to stop. The depression, anxiety, looking and feeling tired, liver damage, memory loss, brain damage, nutrition deficiency, etc. is not worth it. Get on antabuse or a similar medication and get on some heavy duty benzos to calm you down. I didn't realize how much alcohol was destroying me until I stopped.


I agree with you about the booze - it's not a sustainable way of treating anxiety and causes a lot of damage, but I wanted to caution you against taking those benzos for too long too. Taken every day at the sort of dose you mention - your brain will grow accustomed to that amount and quickly need more. Pretty soon it will turn to mush - mine did. I used Xanax every day to handle every aspect of my life - for years. Now I'm 55, on a disability pension and feel like I should still be in my thirties - many parts of my life are just a blur. I would hate that to happen to you too. Take care.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Some days it's hard and I'm in a place where I don't think anything matters, but then something simple can happen and it changes everything. This might be weird but reading/watching movies makes me feel better about life a ton of times. I know most of it is too idealized but I think you always learn something from it anyway if you're open to it. I really like those movies that shows really nice human connections whether it's a sappy romance or some story about best friends...I always cry with those and they make me feel like...everything isn't so bad? I don't even know; they just make me feel so emotional and hopeful. It's weird. Also, I like movies where the main character has a goal or some such and then after all their trials, they accomplish it. I always tell myself to keep my eye on the end goal when I feel especially awful because I'm really optimistic about all the great things that could potentially happen to me. I don't know how or when but I feel like they are out there and I'll find them one day. I feel better when I think outside of my problems to a bigger picture because when I do that, not _everything_ is unfortunate, only some things and you can always work on the things that bother you.
I'm a positive thinker I guess.


----------



## trivialmind

my lifelines. I listen to wonderful music, and watch a lot of British shows particularly British comedies, they uplift my spirit.


----------



## march_hare

I can't die because it will destroy my family.
If I can't die I may as well make the most of the time on this rock and see what happens.


----------



## ctguy130

Fear of slipping back


----------



## Der Ubermensch

Music and the thought that one day in I'll be recognised as a talented musician.


----------



## NYCKid

I don't know what motivates me to keep going. I honestly have no idea. But somehow, I'm still here. I'm surprised I've made it this far. I can't believe I haven't killed myself yet. I really don't know what motivates me to keep going though. I don't talk to my family, I have no friends, my boyfriend dumped me and I've been crying hysterically every single day. I don't have a life. All I do is go to work, eat, sleep, and go on the computer. If I died noone would know. Noone would care. I honestly don't know what keeps me going but I'm still here on this miserable planet suffering.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Thinking about how crappy my life would be in 10 years if I just sat around and did nothing!


----------



## Sleeper92

masturbating


----------



## MuckyMuck

Because even though we moan and complain, and sometimes rightly so, because life can be so hard and so cruel on us. But for the most part its beautiful and hilarious, we're just designed to focus on the negatives.
Reminds me of my favorite saying:
_"Sometimes I go about in pity for myself, and all the while, a great wind carries me across the sky"_


----------



## Cadoc

Im not going to hurt my family members. Some goals I havent tried yet that I have faith I can make happen.


----------



## Blue Dino

The fact of looking forward to: being with people I enjoyed being around with, hanging out with my doggies, and learning to enjoy even the little things and moments. 

And liquor. And typing my 100th post.


----------



## Neo1234

love


----------



## vanishingpt

Someone asked me this about a year ago, and my answer was just to experience new things and keep growing. I can still say that answer remains true to today  I feel like I've gone through a lot in the sense that I keep myself progressing… and I've also learned more about myself and what I want from myself/others.

But in a more conventional sense, I just want to be able to have a job I am satisfied with. Something that will keep me on my toes, and challenging enough to keep my brain constantly researching and learning.


----------



## weiwuwei

Literally nothing. My life is hopeless right now.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I cherish each and every comment on my thread. Thank you for sharing part of your lives through this little connection we have here - the Internet. Please continue on your motivations, it may help others!


----------



## smokeybob

The fact that death is inevitable and can be unforeseeable, and the fact that us westerners have it too easy.


----------



## TooManyThoughts

-Ability to pay parents back for all they've done for me
-The knowledge that there is still so much to experience in life


----------



## Lazarusx

Blind, unfounded optimism.


----------



## lad

Not wasting my life on pissing about.


----------



## H i

The thought of helping others.


----------



## Neo1234

Get healthy day by day no matter what happens


----------



## Valtron

I guess the unknown. Not knowing what tomorrow will bring. Entertainment also.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't know? Every time I make an effort to improve my life, I get shoved back down again, then I sulk in depression until I decide to try again. Rinse, lather, repeat.


----------



## Serephina

At the moment I am motivated by the knowledge that my son is coming to spend 5 days with me over the Christmas period :clap. This means I will put up a Christmas tree and other decorations ..... I wouldn't bother to do this if I was going to be on my own. 

Normally I find it very hard to motivate myself because I don't have much of an interest in living. I try to be interested in what my god-daughter is doing and I try to be supportive of her mother who has a lot of problems and of course I'm interested in what my son is doing, but that's about it.

I should probably mention that I am more or less housebound through agoraphobia/SA. Something that has helped in the last few months has been having someone to help me with house-cleaning for an hour and a half a week. In between her visits I make an effort to be tidier, keep on top of dish-washing etc etc and even do some cleaning myself, whereas before there seemed to be so much to do I was overwhelmed by it and did nothing. I should also say that I have heart problems and get short of breath very quickly so I can't get much done at the best of times.

As for 'moving forward in your life', well, as I said, I feel as if my life is over so it's really just a case of finding a way through each day.


----------



## apx24

Serephina said:


> At the moment I am motivated by the knowledge that my son is coming to spend 5 days with me over the Christmas period :clap. This means I will put up a Christmas tree and other decorations ..... I wouldn't bother to do this if I was going to be on my own.
> 
> Normally I find it very hard to motivate myself because I don't have much of an interest in living. I try to be interested in what my god-daughter is doing and I try to be supportive of her mother who has a lot of problems and of course I'm interested in what my son is doing, but that's about it.
> 
> I should probably mention that I am more or less housebound through agoraphobia/SA. Something that has helped in the last few months has been having someone to help me with house-cleaning for an hour and a half a week. In between her visits I make an effort to be tidier, keep on top of dish-washing etc etc and even do some cleaning myself, whereas before there seemed to be so much to do I was overwhelmed by it and did nothing. I should also say that I have heart problems and get short of breath very quickly so I can't get much done at the best of times.
> 
> As for 'moving forward in your life', well, as I said, I feel as if my life is over so it's really just a case of finding a way through each day.


I'm not sure why, but reading this made me smile 
Don't give up, your son needs you, even if he doesn't live with you anymore


----------



## Serephina

apx24 said:


> I'm not sure why, but reading this made me smile
> Don't give up, your son needs you, even if he doesn't live with you anymore


This is the perfect reply! Thank you


----------



## fire mage64

Giving advice

Helping other in small ways

Other people's smiles and acts of kindness and selflessness (huge motivator)

Being loved my family

Knowing that in the past people have liked me for me

Reading books in which the characters grow psychologically and emotionally

Learning new healthy, positive, worldviews ways to view life

The values of Christianity
- Loving others as much as yourself because love is a selfless act
- Focusing on others and more important things instead of yourself

Nature
- sunshine
- oceans, rivers, streams
- forests
- anything in nature that causes me to stop and stare in awe

Growing as a person

Seeing the big picture 
- that its not all about me 
- that there's a greater purpose in life than power, social status, and prestige over other people
- that the purpose of life, our origin, and our reason for being here are more important than what someone else's opinion is of me or how unhappy I may be at times


----------



## StNaive

I've got the rest of eternity to be dead, so why not ride out a few more decades while I'm here?


On a more serious note, I know that life can be better than this, and that I can be the one to make it so. So I guess it's optimism that keeps me going, though I don't often feel optimistic about things. A more deep-seated optimism, I suppose.


----------



## licorice

I want to work with children coming from abusive, dysfunctional, or neglectful homes or who are simply lacking. For this I need a calm mind and strong disposition. I think if I can spare just a few the worst a bad start has to offer, it will be worth it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Fish.


----------



## Paloma55

I'm motivated to stay independent, to work, drive and have some control over my life.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Jealousy, greed, curiosity, and attention. 

Really though. Those are most of my motivators for self improvement. :stu


----------



## Itta

Stop caring about what other people are thinking about me,next year to buy new phone,and when I will finish high school to go to live abroad and travel a lot.


----------



## Phresine

The thought of being able to _fix_ myself in the future motivates me- I'm taking small steps towards recovery. I think my problem is one that can be solved given time and efford. I am not giving up on myself yet.


----------



## catcharay

My mum. It makes me sad thinking she has so much belief in me even when I waver; she wants so much for me but I'm not that strong. For her, I am trying to stay strong


----------



## euphoria04

A nasty vengeance streak and an implicit desire let the haters know how mistaken they were to doubt me.

Also the acknowledgment that I've come nowhere close to tapping into my full potential. In theory, if I can stabilize my moods I'm excited about my future. Unfortunately that feels well out of reach at the moment.


----------



## B l o s s o m

.


----------



## oood

Right now, the thought of a 'normal', self-sufficient lifestyle


----------



## Benjo the apathetic

My dog


----------



## rambo

50 cent and dead people.


----------



## digitalbath

The hopes that maybe, somehow, despite everything, my dreams will still come true.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

god


----------



## RyannJ

There's a lot of things that motivates me to move forward. My family, my friends and those that needs me.


----------



## apx24

Nice food, sleep, and riding on trains 
I want to travel to so many places as well!


----------



## nullnaught

two things that keep me going. My fiance and my guitar.


----------



## Morumot

My guinea pigs and playing the piano, they make me feel warm inside. Travelling one day would be nice as well as spending time with people I care about. 

The thought that I could make someone happy, one day.


----------



## Jesuszilla

This is a difficult question to answer because I am currently very motivated to not only move forward but do something with my life. I just have random moods of positivity.


----------



## EternalTime

Someone very important to me and my desire to improve.


----------



## Martimnp

Because I know that although people can be cruel and evil, they are also capable of great acts of kindness.


----------



## Redfan45x

The hope that I will one day have a steady group of friends and make great memories and see the places I want to see.


----------



## LeeMann

For now, no alternatives.


----------



## Nautesque

I want to still be there to see the future.


----------



## MrNormal

Just really trying to be the best I can be!


----------



## zoslow

The way I see it I have everything to gain. Getting a job would take away the stress of never having enough money and would enable me to do many things I want to.. including hobbies and traveling. Starting to date would let me experience pleasant things I am yet to experience with another human being. I know that in order to accomplish those things and reap the rewards I need to find a way to deal with my issues so this is a great motivator for me. I'm feeling very positive about it all and excited when I think about what is waiting for me if I can just keep on going for a little longer.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

My 5 year old cousin said that I'm going to be really famous and rich because I make the best cookies. That's right. I'm going to be famous. My cousin will back me up on this.

My dreams and goals in life motivate me! The past is the past and I can't do anything to change it but I can shape my future to suit me.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I was on Skype with a former here who told me that she can see me taking hold of my life and doing some good things and she meant it. Whenever I feel down I think of what she said and I keep going.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Seeing myself one day be happy with myself as a person.


----------



## czersalad19

money & luxuries


----------



## juvy

positive thoughts
my family


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

just thinking about the dark place my mind use to be and how I conquered that.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

my family


----------



## Jarmen

My goal, I wake up every morning feeling energetic thinking of my goal.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I do it for you,


----------



## Woodoow

To be original, my awesome family. And that ridiculous spark of hope in the darkest times.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

I honestly don't really know, probobly some deep hope that maybe one day in life I could look back, feel happy and proud of myself.


----------



## soulsurviver

Knowing that I'm a decent person even if no one else can see it. Also being aware that I have a lot of potential and I could probably do very well in life if I had the right help


----------



## cosmicslop

I can't remember which episode I transcribed this from Marc Maron's podcast, but it's my favorite outlook on life. He makes a good point but doesn't take himself too seriously, which is an important quality to me.

"I don't have many regrets because I worked through I lot of them. I got a few, but there's really nothing you can do but accept them after a certain point. I mean you're going to **** your life up. That's what human beings do. We're here to make a mess and then reckon with that mess and see if we can stand on top on that pile of s*** and say, 'Yeah, I'm okay with this. I did the best I could. I made some mistakes, but this is my pile of s***. If you don't mind I'm going to build a house out of it. I'm going to build a house out of the rubble of my pile of s***, live in it and proudly decorate it on the holidays.'"


----------



## Farideh

I want to live a good life. I'm not going to let anyone ruin that for me. Life is too short. You only live once.


----------



## Glade12

hope


----------



## Sarah86

Encouraging my kids to try new things and knowing their ability to function in society is better than mine. Having the strength to realize with each change comes a new adventure, and with that, the ability to start over. Most of all, letting go of the hurt and knowing that life is too beautiful to quit...


----------



## Princess14

I like to set goals for myself. It makes me feel good to know that I am working towards something. That's what keeps me motivated. Watching myself get closer to reaching my goal. I am also motivated by the thought that I have endured a lot in my life and yet I am still here and not entirely broken. So, I try to recognize the strength it took to get this far in my life and use those thoughts to help me get through each day.


----------



## slyfox

My girlfriend and my family. The hope that I can someday be self-employed and achieve my artistic dreams. Trying out new artistic mediums and hobbies.


----------



## Paxous

i belive there is a better life than the one i have.
and i want it
for me
for my brother
for my future family


----------



## B l o s s o m

.bumpin' it


----------



## Neo1234

faith and hope in myself keeps me going on and on


----------



## simplyalone

*going to the gym*

While I am there for the hour or two everything disappears.I feel good for a minute


----------



## Wagnerian

Just the belief that each has a destiny, including myself.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Music.


----------



## Gus954

The day i get some p***y


----------



## Zack

Legal and illegal drugs, mostly.


----------



## hypnot1c

God


----------



## burgerchuckie

My ambition & my family


----------



## hazel22

running, music, sometimes hope


----------

